# My Two Snuggle-bugs



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Here's some photos i got of Mr and Mrs Cuddles. 




































And just a nice one of Bails looking handsome.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I love that first pic Bea, what a great picture


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww Bea, they are beautiful photos. Bailee really is a snuggly boy. Dooby would have ripped your lip off!! LOL.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

awww how cute. They sure look like snuggle bugs to me


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Snuggle bugs is right! They are so adorable! I love that first piccie. It's so sweet when they act like little babies!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I think it will be funny to see Bailee when i'm cuddling his little babies (if we get some), i can just imagine him squirming in between them to get some cuddles himself.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

hehe- like, hey don't forget the Big baby!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute  I love it when they want cuddles


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh, soo cute!!

I like the first one. "Mommy's Little Man". 

And Cookie always looking like the elegant lady.


----------

